# Whats the difference with a 32 and 64 MB Cache on HDD



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking at WD Caviar Black 2TB drives. What exactly is the difference with 32 and 64 MB Cache. Will it actually be noticable?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

2tb drives are really designed as mass storage or bulk drives so they needn't be very fast so there won't be much difference.

If it were a smaller os drive then 64 would be more ideal.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

So then what would be a super fast drive to put an OS on, other than SSD? Let's say like between 250-500GB. Thanks


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

A nice 7200 rpm drive from western digital , they make 10,000 rpm drive but they are not really worth the price.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 7200RPM 32MB Hdd will be plenty fast.


----------

